
A Fashion Photographer Who Duped Drug Lords and the DEA - phowat
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2019-06-27/the-fashion-photographer-who-duped-drug-cartels-and-the-dea
======
ultrarunner
…All this to keep people from experimenting with their own consciousness.

Fascinating story, thanks for posting.

------
mothsonasloth
Great story, I often have fantasies of becoming a spy whilst maintaining my
cover as a developer. My codename would be "Binary Operator"

------
DoreenMichele
Excerpt:

 _But this fabulous life was actually a cover.... Vega was a freelance spy
working for the U.S. government._

